# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Paul Gordon

## magokreuss

Os presento una mini entrevista a Paul Gordon.

Paul Gordon es uno de los cartomagos más respetados de Reino Unido, ha dado conferencias por todo el mundo, ha escrito un gran número de libros y dvds dedicados a la cartomagia.

Su estilo es efectivo y directo, lo cual, como él dice, le ha permitido ganarse la vida con una baraja en la mano. 

Acaba de publicar su obra magna, Paul Gordon CARD DUST, una increíble colección de sus mejores efectos, 150 para ser exactos, con un denominador común, una baraja normal y corriente, sin gimmick de ningún tipo, y siendo la gran mayoría totalmente impromptu

Hola Paul,

-La primera pregunta es obligada, ¿Cuándo empezaste en la magia?
*Comencé a interesarme por la magia allá por el año 1967.*
**
-Y cuando ingresaste en tu círculo mágico?
*Hace ya muchos años, en 1976*
**
-Me consta de que eres un entusiasta de los libros de magia pero… cuál fue tu primer libro de cartomagia?
*Mi primer libro fue Magia con Cartas de Harry Lorayne*
**
-Quienes han sido tus mentores o modelos a seguir dentro de la magia con cartas?
*Se podría decir Harry Lorayne, Ed Marlo, Larry Jennings, Roy Walton, y Alex Elmsley.* 
**
-Actualmente hay una generación de jóvenes virtuosos de la técnica que no acaban de trasmitir al público la magia en si misma….¿dónde crees que está el problema?
*Realmente es un problema pues la magia es un arte escénico que requiere teatro.*
**
-Cree que muchos jóvenes pierden la esencia de la magia, enfocando sus esfuerzos en ganar premios?
*No estoy de acuerdo con las competiciones.* 
*No hay lugar para competiciones en el arte, y si la hubiera…. ¿está el jurado cualificado para juzgar?*
*Ganar premios significa muy poco. Ganar aplausos y el respecto del público es, con diferencia, mucho más importante.*

-Magia para magos vs Magia para público?
*Toda mi magia está diseñada para presentarla ante cualquier público. Realmente no le encuentro el punto en hacer magia solo para magos.*

-Has publicado mucho libros sobre cartomagia, mucho de ellos auténticos best sellers, todos son muy prácticos y directos pero…hay lugar para la teoría en ellos?
*He publicado un libro, dedicado exclusivamente a la actuación de la cartomagia (THE REAL SECRETS IN CARD MAGIC)…no es teórico literalmente.*

-Qué opinas de los famosos juegos de paquete, no crees que se abusa de la cuenta Elmsley?
*Yo uso y he creado muchos juegos de paquetes. Todos son muy efectivos. La cuenta Elmsley es muy buena si no está vista.*

-GOLD DUST, tu último libro, está teniendo una gran acogida internacionalmente, que nos podrías contar sobre él?
*Ha sido un libro duro de escribir y producir, pero ha quedado genial. Contiene 352 páginas con 150 de mis mejores efectos.* 
*Puedes verlo en* *www.paulgordon.net/golddust.html*

-Libro vs dvds
*Aunque me gustan ambos formatos, soy un enamorado de los libros.*

-El Top ten de tus juegos estaría compuesto por…
*The Corner of Piccadilly, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WNG4FmfenU*
*Easy Ace Estimation, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbPn5C8hfgE*
*Triple Kick Monte, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiwMjgJiYXM*
*OMG, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBDo_wL3rzs*
*Diminishing Not Likely, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcVsyqcW_Jk (es el primero de la secuencia)*
*The Sting, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn6WRCR2JoA*
*Knock Them Dead,* 
*Twister, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHMUa9r5x3c (a partir del segundo 00:34)*
*Gordon Diary Trick,*
*Shocked Aces, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcVsyqcW_Jk (en el minuto 1:34)*

-Tu top five de cartomagos?
*Harry Lorayne, J.C. Wagner, Larry Jennings, Ed Marlo y Peter Kane*

-Y por último, tienes planeado alguna gira de Lecturas por España?
*Estaría encantado de dar mi conferencia en España si alguien me lo pide. He dado conferencias por todo el mundo pero nunca en España* 

….pues ya va siendo hora.
Un fuerte abrazo y muchas gracias Paul.

*Muchas gracias a todos los amigos españoles.*

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Muchas Gracias!

----------


## MagoWinki

> Os presento una mini entrevista a Paul Gordon.
> -Cree que muchos jóvenes pierden la esencia de la magia, enfocando sus esfuerzos en ganar premios?
> *No estoy de acuerdo con las competiciones.* 
> *No hay lugar para competiciones en el arte, y si la hubiera…. ¿está el jurado cualificado para juzgar?*
> Ganar premios significa muy poco. Ganar aplausos y el respecto del público es, con diferencia, mucho más importante.


Esta respuesta en mi opinión no tiene desperdicio, tiene muchísima razón un aplauso vale más que 10 premios. magokreuss muy interesante la entrevista =) gracias.

----------

